
Why Chinese Have Been Slow to Embrace Hugging - mhb
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1000611/why-chinese-have-been-slow-to-embrace-hugging
======
fatjokes
Why do they need to? If the goal is to communicate affection, there are plenty
of other options.

